
Voterfied: A blockchain-based public survey startup - everybodyknows
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/technology/sd-fi-voterfied-campaign-app-20190215-story.html
======
hunter2_
The identity checking sounds like it would have the same long-unsolved
problems the USA has regarding registration. Capturing votes in an immutable
store is hardly the difficult part of the puzzle. At least it's "unhackable,"
"completely anonymous," and "completely secure."

------
everybodyknows
The company's front page:

[https://voterfied.com/](https://voterfied.com/)

